# Frozen Pompano



## angryaccntnt (Jun 25, 2008)

I caught two pompano yesterday. I took them home, wrapped them, and then threw whole into the freezer. I was so dang tired that I didnt want to fillet them. Will it be ok to thaw them out and fillet them later? Or did I make a mistake?


----------



## adamsj21343 (May 19, 2008)

Did you gut them first? If so, I bet they would be fine. If not, I don't think I would eat them. I don't like the idea of all that stuff being in my fish for a day or so after it is dead whether it's frozen or not.

Sorry for the late post. Did you end up giving them a shot? How did it turn out?


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

You should have just kept them on ice until the next day, then cleaned them. 

I'm not sure if they would be OK after freezing, I don't know why not. I think I would eat them that day though, don't re-freeze.


----------



## fishinstevez (Oct 26, 2008)

eat it!


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

They'll be fine. While in Asia it was normal to throw the whols fish on the grill and eat around the guts. I was once served a plate of fresh fish guts as an appetizer.


----------

